# Pics of my Polo 9n3 ´07



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Pics from last summer.


















































VW Polo 9N3 Trendline 1.4L 16V 59kw / 80PS
Suspension: FK Highsport
Wheels: 17/8 R32 replicas with half black spokes.
Tires: 204/40
Polo Gti mask with removed gti badge.
Next summer more lowering







and maybe gti front lights.


_Modified by Rascal04 at 6:02 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## doonie (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my Polo 9n3 ´07 (Rascal04)*

wow! Those wheels are really different!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks great


----------



## rustype (Nov 19, 2008)

nice and clean car.......


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (rustype)*

Looks good.


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Green T4)*

wtf... why does north america suck??


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (84_GTI_child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GTI_child* »_wtf... why does north america suck??

tell me about it...
imagine having Polo GTI's!
to the OP, car looks dope.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (goldn)*

Thanks for nice comments








I have been thinking new ronal r50s for my new wheels, but im not quite sure.








Too bad they only came in 16' or 18' inches.
18's are too big for polo and 16's are maybe too small, 17's wouldn't been perfect.


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rascal04)*

do it







those are sweet, how much??
do 16s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 84_GTI_child at 4:58 PM 2-28-2009_


----------

